# connecting service with splicers?



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mjjg92 said:


> Anyone ever use an Ilsco SPA250 aluminum splicer/reducer to connect residental service conductors to service drop conductors.
> Was wondering if they held up or do I have to worry about them down the road. They are about 2 inches long with one set screw for each conductor.Was going to insulate them with rubber tape then wrap with electrical tape.


We use brass split bolts. This connection is the POCO's responsibility. If they don't like my connections then they can change them.


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I use them all the time,but the poco normally cuts and crimps their own

I Have noticed that if the steel screws get wet,the corrosion effect from galvanic action is quick and irreversible.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

mjjg92 said:


> Anyone ever use an Ilsco SPA250 aluminum splicer/reducer to connect residental service conductors to service drop conductors.
> Was wondering if they held up or do I have to worry about them down the road. They are about 2 inches long with one set screw for each conductor.Was going to insulate them with rubber tape then wrap with electrical tape.


I use these, same as the Poco.


----------

